# I lost a swordtail



## Whalebait (Apr 3, 2006)

I lost a swordtail a couple days ago ( I don't know why yet) and now the other three go crazy and then hide whenever I go by the tank. Is this typical behavior after one of their group dies?

As far as the lost swordtail, she was hovering around the bottom and not eating for a day, so I tried to bring her to the surface, but that must have made it worse and she never recovered.
The day before one of my corys had trouble staying down. He kept floating up to the top and would eventually swim back down. Fortunately he recovered the next day and has been fine since, but there's probably a connection. Any ideas?

I could have brought something in with a couple plants I added that I didn't clean completely. Otherwise, the tank has been cycled for a few weeks (with the swordtails). Ammonia & nitrite basically 0, nitrate 5, pH 7, in 46gal medium planted tank. I'm getting quite a bit of brown algae now and I have had a DIY co2 running the whole time.
Any help is greatly appreciated by us newbies.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

How high did the ammonia/ nitrite go during the cycle? Sometimes serious damage occurs but does not become obvious to us until later.


----------



## Whalebait (Apr 3, 2006)

I saw ammonia levels a little above 0.25 and nitrite levels at 1.6, so you're right ron, this could be some delayed affects from cycling.
Thanks for your input.
WB


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yes, I agree - its probably due to the effects of cycling.. thats why fishless cycling is the best way , IMO


----------

